# oil tanker WORLD CONCORD



## allan besant (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi,
Does anyone have any info on the salvage of the above vessel, Any pics would olso be great. I believe that the ship would have been towed by the tugs SALVEDA and METINDA but im not certain of that and possibly the company involved would have been metal industries. Regards----------Allan.


----------



## allan besant (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi,
Does anyone have any info on the salvage of the above vessel, Any pics would olso be great. I understand that one half of the vessel was towed through the Pentland Firth to her destination but I dont know which half or where they towed her to. Kind Regards--------Allan.


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

http://www.twi.co.uk/j32k/getFile/oilgas_caseup32.html
http://rnli.org.uk/rnli_near_you/west/stations/StDavidsPembrokeshire/history
http://www.dgjohn.fsnet.co.uk/rnli7 awards.htm

the first above suggests she was on a Southerly course from the Mersey when the incident occurred off the Smalls. 


 BROOKES, Ewart. 'TURMOIL'. Fascinating account of the Ocean-going rescue tug 'TURMOIL', most famous for her epic but ultimately un-succesful attempt in late Dec.1951 to rescue the stricken American freighter 'FLYING ENTERPRISE,' a story never out of the news at the time. Later, she made headlnes again with the heroic rescue of half of the tanker 'WORLD CONCORD,' in the Irish Sea in 1954. Recounts other deepwater rescues also. 1st Ed.1956. 18O pages, many b/w photos throughout


----------



## allan besant (Feb 5, 2006)

John,
Many thanks for your information, I have now obtained the book you mentioned. Kind Regards------------Allan.


----------

